# Do you have any crafty ideas of what I could do with all these washcloths?



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 17, 2018)

I've been down in my storage room cleaning out. I came across a tote full of these washcloths. There must be over 100 or more of them. They have been washed, no wear, not really thick but are spotless and pure white. they measure 10"X 10". The hubby brought the lot of them home when he and his brother cleaned out his Moms house. 

I can't imagine where she got them from. I brought up several to put in my linen closet but I would never go through what is in the tote.
 Now that I have my sewing machine I was wondering if any of you have any ideas of what I could make with them. 

January is my "me time" where I go into my daughters old bedroom with my crafts, coloring books old photos etc. and that new sewing machine I am going to learn how to use if it kills me. Heaven help the person who interrupts me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2018)

Check YouTube for cruise ship towel folding videos like this one.

Good luck!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2018)

Sew a bunch together and bring them to your local animal shelter.

As is, they make handy kitchen/bar rags


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks Aunt Bea, This little guy definitely needs work. Radish, I like your idea also. Maybe by the time I sew 100 of them together I will have learned to make a straight line.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 17, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thanks Aunt Bea, This little guy definitely needs work. Radish, I like your idea also. Maybe by the time I sew 100 of them together I will have learned to make a straight line. View attachment 59363


I don’t have any brilliant ideas but have to say this is super cute.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks keesha, Aunt Bea posted a neat video  I think he needs a nose though. Looks like everyone will be getting a mouse for Christmas. I just have to work on it a bit more.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2018)

I think you did a great job on your first mouse!

Another thought would be to take a dozen or so washcloths and start using them as a substitute for paper towels.  

When they become soiled just toss them in with a load of whites.

Good luck!


----------



## terry123 (Nov 17, 2018)

I would donate most of them to a women's shelter. I would use about 20 of them like paper towels and also wash dishes with them.  I still wash up the couple of dishes I use for meals. Once a week I put all on the DW and run it. No need to run the DW unless its the holidays and every body is here.


----------

